

Luminous plasma gas can sterilize hands quickly - od
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/business/14novel.html

======
dangrossman
I've been a Drexel University student for 7 years (multiple degrees) and had
no idea we had a "Drexel Plasma Institute". I guess that's what's inside the
building across from 7-11.

~~~
unwind
It seems so:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?near=N+34th+St+%26+Lancaster+Ave...](http://maps.google.com/maps?near=N+34th+St+%26+Lancaster+Ave,+Philadelphia,+PA+19104&geocode=CS7Cjin_peb1FTCzYQIdg6yE-
ynteA-
NUcbGiTGdoSEzoksH3g&q=seven+eleven&f=l&sll=39.957296,-75.191165&sspn=0.012385,0.01929&ie=UTF8&radius=0.473400&ei=zVh5S_TkGZKnjAf-
yuj-Aw&attrid=&ll=39.957591,-75.191492&spn=0.003096,0.004823&z=18) yes. :)

------
gte910h
The interesting part of this to me is an athlete's foot cure.

Lots of places you can put this for cheap foot treatment to whole teams of
athletes.

------
Groxx
I wonder about possible cancer side-effects of high energy systems like this.

